# Spirit Selection 2014: Are you satisfied?



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

I take the lack of responses that everyone is truly happy with Spirit.


----------



## Passi (Jan 31, 2013)

I've visited Spirit 3 times as well this season. My husband and I were each armed with 30% off coupons last weekend, as I had printed off 4. We were there for an hour, and I was quite literally searching for *anything* I could use the coupon on - inexpensive to the most expensive, I would have bought it. I cannot tell you how depressed I was leaving the store. My husband bought a mask and I gave the 30% coupons to other people in the store.

However, ALL stores have been a huge disappointment to me this year. I'm trying to spend money, but nobody has anything worth spending it on.


----------



## DvlsToy (Apr 6, 2012)

I haven't honestly found anything this year either. I like the zombie bird feeder, but I don't feed the birds and can't see a reason to put the money out they want. So basically anything I get will probably be after Halloween, and thats if they even have anything then, seems my Spirits tend to put the good stuff away before they discount.


----------



## Conjured Soul (Sep 3, 2012)

It's not just Spirit, the other stores are a disappointment. A couple years ago the stores were in much larger locations and filled up. Now the local to me stores are in smaller locations and nothing really new. Guess this booming economy as the White House keeps telling us doesn't translate to Halloween.


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

Conjured Soul said:


> It's not just Spirit, the other stores are a disappointment. A couple years ago the stores were in much larger locations and filled up. Now the local to me stores are in smaller locations and nothing really new. Guess this booming economy as the White House keeps telling us doesn't translate to Halloween.


All the stores are just disappointing this year. I am going to stick with making my own props that way I know they will be awesomely horribly scary!


----------



## Jersey Devil (Aug 11, 2014)

Not pleased at all. I bought the evil doctor prop the first week they were open and as soon as I put it together the mask wouldn't function properly and go up and down over the mouth like it was suppose to so I took it back to exchange for a new one and they said they didn't gave any other new ones in stock to swap out the defective one with and they offered me the head off the display that was beat up from demonstrations in the store and a bit ratty but the mask part worked so I reluctantly accepted that better than nothing. I think the quality overall has declined majorly since they stopped carrying a lot of the life size Gemmy props that they used to like the Frankenstein ect. I just haven't gotten that cool vibe from any of the stores as in previous years and am very disappointed .


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

While I love Spirit stores just for Halloween purposes anyway....I find their animatronics aren't made well at all, of course they are a lot cheaper than regular ones. Hence, you get what you pay for.

I love looking at their displays.

I worked at a Halloween USA 2 years in a row awhile back and I have to say it was the best job EVER!


----------



## Jersey Devil (Aug 11, 2014)

I just didn't like the fact that they couldn't find me a new replacement head since it was litterally fresh out of the box defective and the even said it appeared the mechanism was put in upside down at the factory. Even if they coulda sent me a new one I would have been satisfied. Pumpkin Nestor is about the only prop worthwhile buying from there as is the jumping spider. It's a shame because I had several other props lined up to buy there at Spirit and now I decided against it after checking out the quality in person.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I think the fact I try and build most of my props is why I am disappointed in Spirit and pretty much everyone else. However, I know folks who don't build their own that think Spirit is awesome. I don't buy costumes or masks so that eliminates a good portion of the stuff most stores carry. They don't sell wiper motors, reindeer motors, pvc, pneumatic cylinders. When I go in, I am moostly looking for latex heads..which the selection sucks due to the fact they have hooks and screwdrivers in them. Sell a decent head...or variety thereof, for $25 and let us mangle them as WE see fit. I like spirits lights, but too pricey so I go elsewhere for them and see if anything is left after they go on sale. You have to remember. Most of the stores we visit are not catering to the home haunter, they are catering to the Halloween partiers which is not even close to the same in my opinion


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

My 2 cents; Better mask selection that the past few years which is a plus. Nice lighting and special effects offerings. Only a couple new zombie babies rather than 10 new ones a year. Hoping that phase ends soon. I won't buy their animatronics due to the "cheap" factor. They carried some nice looking metal signs of which I bought a couple. The basic prop selection was mediocre. IMO they used to carry a lot of really nice static props for reasonable prices. Now the reasonable stuff is mostly small filler items, of which I have plenty. I made my last trip there yesterday and got a third amber led spotlight. I'm done shopping there now and doubt I'll go back on the 1st for the 50% off sale. I used the coupons for every purchase and saved some money which was a plus. Online stores like Halloween Asylum carry a much better selection for much better prices and I spent the bulk of my Halloween money with them. Guess we'll wait to see what they come up with next year.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

I like Spirit stores. Yes, there are issues - poorly engineered props being the most obvious. But it is a resource for a great many things we wouldn't get otherwise. I enjoy seeing the setup, and in fact return over and over for the vibe...and usually to pick up something else. Got a skull candelabra, the Haunted Book, fire and ice spots, and a few other items. And it seems to me that there is a larger selection this year, that correlated with the multiple themes - Garden, Garage, Attic.
I remember when the forum was filled with people complaining about their Gemmy props. Heh, me too. No, Tekky doesn't spend the time in construction or detail like Gemmy used to, but the frequency of breakdown seems similar. What I do like about Tekky is their website with the instructional and demo videos, along with the PDFs of the instructions.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

They have nice props this year (like other years), but not much of a selection, I think. not sure why. Maybe I am getting to picky. That is why I let my wife choose our annual Spirit prop of the year, she as great taste.


----------



## Jersey Devil (Aug 11, 2014)

I honestly think that if Spirit sat down w Gemmy corp and they both made an effort to re-introduce a bunch of thier lifesized props from 2007-2011 era that are now no longer availible and sell them exclusively thru Spirit in additon to whatever new lines of products they would carry, I think they would both see their sales skyrocket. Who wouldnt rush right over to grab thermselves a Dr Shivers or Boris Karloff Frankenstein or Count Vigor etc if they re-introduced them for a year or two.


----------



## Tconahaunter (Jun 20, 2012)

I find i'm indifferent about spirit this year. Like many other members, I too try and build most of my props. But this year I never had any time for new construction. We wound up buying 6 new animatronic props this year. They are not the best built, but for the price not bad. They have been a lifesaver this year for adding to our haunt. 

I as well am finding a lac of "Halloween" in all the major retailers. There doesn't seem to much at all in the stores, let alone new product. Its rather disappointing.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I think this year is better than recent years, but it's certainly not as great as Spirit's good ol' days. Although some props at my store are just plain unattractive, I did spend some money there this year, buying the witch of stolen souls, the coat rack monster and the jack o lunger. I am more pleased with them this season, and I hope this means we will be seeing them start to get better in future years.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Enough with the friggen zombies................


----------



## halloweenjon (Jul 17, 2014)

What I've noticed, and this is not an observation exclusive to Spirit by any means, but this year I'm seeing a lot more noticeably cheaper versions of props that used to be decent quality. For example, I have the 3 piece lawn zombie from Spirit that I got a few years ago, and he's made of rubber with metal stakes. Now they have one that's the same mold but made out of thin plastic. I think it's priced lower too, but that's not always the case. Along the same lines the zombie arm lawn stakes used to be made of a nice hefty rubber and now they too are cheap plastic now, but cost the same.

There seems to be a push now with the decor industry overall to dramatically lower production costs.


----------



## Conjured Soul (Sep 3, 2012)

halloweenjon said:


> What I've noticed, and this is not an observation exclusive to Spirit by any means, but this year I'm seeing a lot more noticeably cheaper versions of props that used to be decent quality. For example, I have the 3 piece lawn zombie from Spirit that I got a few years ago, and he's made of rubber with metal stakes. Now they have one that's the same mold but made out of thin plastic. I think it's priced lower too, but that's not always the case. Along the same lines the zombie arm lawn stakes used to be made of a nice hefty rubber and now they too are cheap plastic now, but cost the same.
> 
> There seems to be a push now with the decor industry overall to dramatically lower production costs.


I bought that same 3 piece lawn zombie...I have 2 of them. I either didn't notice the plastic one or was so visually disappointed I passed it up.

And to ironmaiden....there can NEVER be enough zombies.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

went today to get the bone chiller dvd sold out, no very impressed either, had the coupon, couldn't find anything i was diying to have. went to halloween express not scence setters no dvds, not impressed .at all. I too make alot of my props mostly all static and am satifisied with what i put out in my displays. I just can't spend that kind of money every year. the talent of this forum produces much better props then can be bought in the stores.


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

obcessedwithit said:


> went today to get the bone chiller dvd sold out, no very impressed either, had the coupon, couldn't find anything i was diying to have. went to halloween express not scence setters no dvds, not impressed .at all. I too make alot of my props mostly all static and am satifisied with what i put out in my displays. I just can't spend that kind of money every year. the talent of this forum produces much better props then can be bought in the stores.


bone chiller dvd's can be had on amazon for less than Spirit store prices. ($5-6 less but it is still less)


I did buy this gal. the only purchase from spirit this year thus far











she's been great so far. I like her company.... 

Not much else I really think I will buy this year.

Quality is an issue. The "voice overs" are an issue - Little Nester... do you have to sound... LIKE THAT???

But ... they are 10x better than any Target, Home Goods, Ross, etc..... that I have been to so far this year.

Disappoint?

A little.

Motivation to make my own greatness??

A lot


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Honestly, I gave up on Spirit several years ago. We don't even go into the stores anymore.

Our tastes run in a different direction (have no interest in the gore that seems to be in favor there), and I've not been impressed with the quality of the animatronic items that I've seen advertised/posted. 

In fairness to Spirit, most of my Halloween $$ will go to Lowe's anyway. However, what I do spend for props (skeletons, and indoor decor) seems to be spent with places like Halloween Asylum (best customer service going), or big box stores that have a really great item (Target seems to have something for us every year). It would seem like that would get Spirit's attention, but it doesn't.

To me, Spirit is missing an opportunity to include an eerie/creepy element (e.g. Haunted Mansion style) in the store, and get the Halloween community back in their stores. I know that, for some reason, this community is not their focus, but we really should be. Think about all of the YouTube video of haunts out there, and who creates them; people on forums like this one. What better advertising could there be than Spirit props in those videos, or on Pinterest. 

So much space is devoted to cheap junk, it really seems like there should be some room for something a little better made, with an air of quality, and just an overall creep factor. Heck, even CVS managed to do a good job on that with a couple of their items this year:


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

This is an interesting thread to read. My Hubster & I do not have what I consider to be a large haunt, and we do the same theme every year, although we like to add new props & will sometimes rearrange the layout & do things up a little differently. 

I think it was Scatterbrains who said:
Most of the stores we visit are not catering to the home haunter, they are catering to the Halloween partiers which is not even close to the same in my opinion 

and I stopped & thought about that for a while. We did go to Spirit already this season, and we both enjoy looking at the displays, pushing the buttons and the overall vibe of the store. We also really love taking our kiddos and seeing everything through their eyes. When we went, about 2 weeks ago, not everything was working and the stores didn't seem to have everything in stock yet. Maybe if we go back closer to Halloween, things will be a little better. 

I think the problem that we have is that when you don't need any more of the basics for your display but you don't necessarily want a big animated item either, there's not too much middle ground. I agree that the "eerie/creepy" and "Haunted Mansion style" stuff that Defenestrator mentioned isn't represented enough there. 

We used a coupon for the grouping of Haunted Books that stands on its side. It makes some noises, a spine on one of the books pops open, a light flashes & out pops a spider. It's very nice although the painted details could be less shiny & more realistic looking. Hopefully when we put some other old books around it, it'll blend in. 

Anyway, I'd love to see more of that kind of stuff. We're not gory fans either.


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel (Sep 28, 2013)

I enjoy going to Spirit just for the atmosphere and to browse, but I rarely buy anything. This year I purchased a green spotlight and actually went back tonight to purchase another one in orange after seeing the color the green one put out.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Penumbra said:


> I think this year is better than recent years, but it's certainly not as great as Spirit's good ol' days. Although some props at my store are just plain unattractive, I did spend some money there this year, buying the witch of stolen souls, the coat rack monster and the jack o lunger. I am more pleased with them this season, and I hope this means we will be seeing them start to get better in future years.


Hey Penumbra, Have you puth the witch of stolen soles together yet, she is the one that I have been thinking about. If so what do you think about her quality? is she sturdy , is her voice clear? Do you think she was worth the $


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I agree with those who dislike gore and prefer the "traditional" Halloween atmosphere.

Hubby and I walked the entire store and only bought the giant corner spider rope web that hooks onto the gutter and is then staked in the lawn.

Yes the atmosphere was fun but the props were cheaply made and too gory. Enough with the zombies.

Last year I was happy to score the Alien Baby at 50% off.
How about offering a Spider or Wolf man baby that doesn't look so human? That is why I liked the Alien Baby, it LOOKED like an alien. Or so I'm told


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Penumbra said:
> 
> 
> > I think this year is better than recent years, but it's certainly not as great as Spirit's good ol' days. Although some props at my store are just plain unattractive, I did spend some money there this year, buying the witch of stolen souls, the coat rack monster and the jack o lunger. I am more pleased with them this season, and I hope this means we will be seeing them start to get better in future years.
> ...


I like her. She is easy to put together, although the poles don't really go together smoothly, so that could be a problem. She comes with volume control which is nice, and the audio is really clear. I'd say she's worth the money if you really want her, but i'd recommend using a 20% off coupon if you have one. That's just my opinion on her.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'd love to see more classic, gothic, haunted mansion theme items. I love the store and always look forward to it but most items are very scary or gory. My favorite item in the store are their candleabras. This year I purchased the ghost writing book. 
I'd love to see more props like what Grandin Road offers. They are creepy beautiful. Don't get me wrong I love looking at the Gore but have small kids and can't buy it.
More than anything I'd love to see a horse. Something that fits with sleepy hollow. Or maybe even a ghost horse or zombie horse I could change around a bit.

lil Spook I also love that blue baby doll, her glowing blue eyes are just awesome


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Hey Penumbra, Have you puth the witch of stolen soles together yet, she is the one that I have been thinking about. If so what do you think about her quality? is she sturdy , is her voice clear? Do you think she was worth the $


I recommend her too she looks great!


----------



## halloweenjon (Jul 17, 2014)

It's funny. I scrolled a little too far down on this page and saw the Spirit coupon posted immediately below, just before I was about to make a post complaining about the stores. Hey there folks who work for the company....

Anyway, another observation: Years ago I started using stone wall patterned Scene Setters rolls to cover most of the walls in my house (the bottom halves at least). Spirit sold these rolls of 4' x 50' vinyl for $20. Then gradually I noticed they were getting harder to find and now, they don't stock them at all. Instead, they sell rolls with a different, more realistic stone wall pattern that's only 20 feet long. Still costs $20. 

There's an obvious trend going on - giving you slightly less for the same cost. I'm not naive, I know this is just business. But as time goes on my need and desire for random tchochkes lessens in favor of things that can really cover some square footage and make a big impact. This, I imagine, is how most of the haunter community is. If Spirit carried more of that large scale, mood setting stuff (large volumes of black fabric for example), they would get all my money. Seriously, I would just let them keep my credit card in a drawer behind the counter. I wouldn't need it for anything else.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

I think Spirit is better this year than the past few years. They have fewer zombie babies, a better selection of masks and lighting, and emphasis on projection effects and good startle props, all of which are better compared to years past. I don't have a problem with zombies or gore like some people on this forum do. But with all that said, I still haven't bought anything major from them this year. Partially that's because I've sworn off Spirit's animatronics - I'd rather spend a little extra and get MUCH better mechanisms from companies like Distortions. Partially I think its also that I'm getting maxed out on storage space and so something really has to catch my eye for me to buy it. Because of that I'm aiming to spend my post-halloween money mostly online. I got some great deals last year from Halloween Asylum after halloween.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

I want the zombie kid wearing the converse.....& a projector...That's all for me.


----------



## Boone6666 (Aug 22, 2014)

as has been stated many times over and I agree this year has little to offer at any store, and spirits quality has never impressed me although I have bought 
there animated items simply because I have troubles building them, and would prefer to do so. and there the only local seasonal company here last year 
party city did there verson but not this hmmm and it all seemed to come out later but boy-o-boy there sure to get Christmas rolling out, not to say I don't 
enjoy Christmas but please let us get a little more time tor the other holiday's


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Boone6666 said:


> as has been stated many times over and I agree this year has little to offer at any store, and spirits quality has never impressed me although I have bought
> there animated items simply because I have troubles building them, and would prefer to do so. and there the only local seasonal company here last year
> party city did there verson but not this hmmm and it all seemed to come out later but boy-o-boy there sure to get Christmas rolling out, not to say I don't
> enjoy Christmas but please let us get a little more time tor the other holiday's




 I agree with the time needed before Christmas.
Like I happen to enjoy Thanksgiving, the chance to all get together as a family and have a good time. But nowadays Thanksgiving exists only as a shopping day for Christmas


----------



## Scary Firefighter (Sep 13, 2009)

I really only go to Spirit store for two reasons. The first is the atmosphere, all the decorations set up really gets me into the Halloween spirit. And the second reason is for the small items like shot glasses, magnets, key chains, etc. It's usually the only place I can find cool stuff like that except for online. This year I bought a really cool Zombie Outbreak frig magnet and last year I got a killer Walking Dead pint glass. 

I enjoy walking around looking at the animated props but I have never read a good review on how they function. Almost everything I read is that they stop working within a year of purchase, usually when they are brought out of storage for their 2nd Halloween and they don't work. Some people even say they break the same day of purchase. That stuff is cool to look at but not cool to spend money on, especially the ones that cost two or three hundred bucks.

I'll hit the Sprit store on Nov. 1st and scoop up some latex props for 50% off. I have several severed head props that I always get at the end of the year. Way better to spend about $15 on that stuff rather than over $30.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Scary Firefighter said:


> I really only go to Spirit store for two reasons. The first is the atmosphere, all the decorations set up really gets me into the Halloween spirit. And the second reason is for the small items like shot glasses, magnets, key chains, etc. It's usually the only place I can find cool stuff like that except for online. This year I bought a really cool Zombie Outbreak frig magnet and last year I got a killer Walking Dead pint glass.
> 
> I enjoy walking around looking at the animated props but I have never read a good review on how they function. Almost everything I read is that they stop working within a year of purchase, usually when they are brought out of storage for their 2nd Halloween and they don't work. Some people even say they break the same day of purchase. That stuff is cool to look at but not cool to spend money on, especially the ones that cost two or three hundred bucks.
> 
> I'll hit the Sprit store on Nov. 1st and scoop up some latex props for 50% off. I have several severed head props that I always get at the end of the year. Way better to spend about $15 on that stuff rather than over $30.




 I really like the latex props. Spencers used to sell some great ones years back. I bought two Hell Hounds, Grossferatu, Nailed Down Zombie and a very large Black Widow Spider all half off from them years ago. 
Also have a cat, vulture, raven and several bats that are made of latex. I like the durability-as long as they are not stored in a hot cellar or storage shed


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Spirit doesn't even open here until October. So I never rely on it b/c it is so expensive and I still may not get what I want in time. I have bought a few things there that I couldn't find elsewhere but generally I tour the thrift stores from September to Halloween.

Speaking of which, the thrift stores have been extremely disappointing this year. The only second hand offerings they have are costuming and cheesy decor. And they didn't even put that stuff out until late September. I always found them to be a source of unique and scary second hand props, often handmade and priced accordingly 

My only explanation for this is that more people are into Halloween and are hanging on to their cool props. Has anyone else noticed this?

As for Spirit's poor performance, I'll wait at least a week to toss in my opinion on that.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Palladino said:


> Spirit doesn't even open here until October. So I never rely on it b/c it is so expensive and I still may not get what I want in time. I have bought a few things there that I couldn't find elsewhere but generally I tour the thrift stores from September to Halloween.
> 
> Speaking of which, the thrift stores have been extremely disappointing this year. The only second hand offerings they have are costuming and cheesy decor. And they didn't even put that stuff out until late September. I always found them to be a source of unique and scary second hand props, often handmade and priced accordingly
> 
> ...



 Yes, my local Goodwill Store has crap this year, just lousy costumes and practically zero decor.
The only decent stuff I saw is what I donated myself


----------



## cyndi.lutz (Sep 21, 2014)

The Spirit Halloween in our town has no decorations, no animatronics just costumes. That's it. We had to drive an hour just to find the newer stuff for this season. Huge letdown!!!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I favor Spirit when I buy, but we also have a Halloween USA close by too. This year I'm lucky to have two Spirit stores within 10 miles and Halloween USA is within four miles. In a flash I can get what I want. I was in Spirit earlier this month and did a video on it. I planned to go back but for me, I have a LOT of props now. My display is full of stuff and I have a lot more that I usually can't set up because of poor weather, be it wind or rain. I'm at the point now where the only things I have my eye out for is something special. This year I haven't found it. I'm actually glad for that. I really wanted to skip a year of spending big on halloween, especially since I spent thousands in unexpected home repairs. Plus I'm eyeing a new TV. I figure if I can't haunt with all the stuff I have now, totaling in the thousands for props alone, there's something wrong with my approach, lol! Add to that, I don't get a good feeling about the weather prospects this year. It gets hard to spend big money for a weather gamble. 

Believe it or not, while I didn't buy any of them, the little gemmy animatronics have caught my eye this year- the little goofy stuff on the shelves. Maybe it's appealing to my sense of simplicity. You get to a point of exhaustion with the grand production. A simple display this year just might be what the doctor ordered.


----------



## Evilernie (Jun 20, 2009)

I purchased a jumping spider ( did not have one yet), and the antique roaming doll this year. Fire and ice spotlight. Nothing else really jumped out at me this year. I was wanting to see the http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiqgLxfAqs4. 

I love the creep factor of that prop, but I want to see it in action first.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm not all into the blood & gore and that's all they seem to have. Clowns / babies / etc / etc aren't my cup of tea. I'm with Passi - I had a coupon and was looking online & still couldn't find anything I really wanted to buy. I ended up with a small battery op black light and a 14 inch winged skeleton that's isn't even supposed to ship until next week. Not even really worth the cost of shipping!


----------



## AZHalloweenScare (Aug 25, 2014)

The more I browse on here I see so many ideas and higher quality of work than when I go into Spirit. Great store but than I'm like I should just make it myself.


----------



## jaredoliveira (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm partially pleased with the selection. As for the new props for 2014, a lot of the stuff is lame. Tire Swing Zombie Boy? Toilet Zombie? Coat Rack Monster? Haunted Lamp? Really?!?

But there were four large props I really liked: Untimely Death, The Witch of Stolen Souls, Hanging Possessed Girl, and Broken Spine Girl. I purchased Untimely Death and the witch and I'm very pleased. I really wanted the Broken Spine girl but I think I'm going to pass because after visiting three different stores, all three had a malfunctioning display, so that is not a very good selling point. And the Possessed Girl just seems too much like Mean Ol' Gramps, which I already have.

The other items I bought this year from Spirit were the Ghost Writing Book and the Fire and Ice Spotlight, which I'm also very pleased with.

I think a lot of the large props this year just look cheaply made. Could just be lackluster employees who aren't taking the time to make them look nicer, but seeing props like Mad Scientist and Lurching Zombie up close just shows that the Spirit video creators have amazing production experience.

Additionally, the prices are just insane. I only bought my items when I had a really good coupon. I bought Untimely Death with the 30% off coupon and the witch with this weekend's $50 off (essentially a 25% off coupon). Spirit's small accent decor is decent, but just way overpriced. There's a new latex bat and while it would look cool and has great detail, its $16.99! And it's small!


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

There are 2 major things I don't understand about Spirit.....#1 - I've been really disappointed by the zombie trend as well....I understand the TV shows are wildly popular and having a COUPLE zombies for the graveyard is cool but I don't want an overall zombie theme....I'm guessing the biggest theme the majority of us have is a Graveyard/Haunted Mansion/Lab with Pirates being second and then Aliens, etc.......So why do they insist on sewer zombie/apocalypse merchandise?....Oh well, it's not like I'm decorating this year anyway.....#2 - I really don't comprehend why EVERY Spirit Halloween I've visited last year and this year has almost NO inventory for props.....It's like they are setting themselves up to fail....How can they even afford to pay rent for the space let alone make a profit if they don't have the merchandise to sell??? That's the biggest question that's rolling in my head when I leave....They must do really good on costumes is all I can figure......ZR


----------



## jaredoliveira (Dec 27, 2013)

ZombieRaider said:


> I really don't comprehend why EVERY Spirit Halloween I've visited last year and this year has almost NO inventory for props.....It's like they are setting themselves up to fail....How can they even afford to pay rent for the space let alone make a profit if they don't have the merchandise to sell??? That's the biggest question that's rolling in my head when I leave....They must do really good on costumes is all I can figure......ZR


I know what you mean. They're all definitely set for life with their Jumping Spiders, but as far as other props go, it seems as though there's only one, maybe two of each prop for each store and the displays just become decoration for people shopping for costumes. And I think they do sell A LOT to people in the market for costumes. I went today and was behind two people who each threw down $80+ for costumes and accessories (and they DIDN'T have 20% off coupons!).


----------



## Huntress (Nov 1, 2012)

lisa48317 said:


> I'm not all into the blood & gore and that's all they seem to have. Clowns / babies / etc / etc aren't my cup of tea. I'm with Passi - I had a coupon and was looking online & still couldn't find anything I really wanted to buy. I ended up with a small battery op black light and a 14 inch winged skeleton that's isn't even supposed to ship until next week. Not even really worth the cost of shipping!


I thought exactly the same thing. Normally I see something of interest but everything seemed to be gory and or bloody and I like more eerie and spooky. I saw one lantern that I thought was cool but then noticed it screamed which I don't want or need.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Now I happen to love the Coat Rack Monster! He was my must have big prop from them this year. I had spoken with the manager of my local store and was placed on a list for it as there were two being delivered but had not arrived yet. I kept checking in every few days in person and also by phone. Went in after a few weeks and asked about it and they said they still hadn't received it, not even the display (this was the manager who knew me and had my name and phone number and said wanted my business as oppose to going to another town's Spirit). Well that particular day I decided to walk around the store a bit and the Coat Rack Monster was on display. When I pointed this out and asked if they were sure there weren't more in back, they looked but said no. A phone call a few days later and still answer was no. Gave up on them and went to another Spirit that had nice displays set up, and seemed fully stocked, to find they had two so went home with one. Goal for the season accomplished. 

I also have bought a few of the LED Gemmy spotlights, regular/strobe and Fire & Ice. Those are really nice. In lighting I absolutely love the look of the attic light and now have 4 of those to run down a long walk way. Some green dripping blood and a few other small items. 

For the most part I'm happy. I thought some of the props were decent but not fitting into what I have plans for now or down the immediate road. The displays that I love to see and kind of make as a pilgrimage to halloween season were just kind of OK this year. I loved the toxic underground sewer set up and the asylum from prior years. Also the carnival themes were a favorite of mine. Hard to live up to stand out displays every year. I will say that the display that has the AtmosFearFX projection in it this year was probably my favorite one this season.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

I was at Spirit for the first time this season. I'm afraid I found it all very ordinary and predictable.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

ZombieRaider said:


> ....I'm guessing the biggest theme the majority of us have is a Graveyard/Haunted Mansion/Lab with Pirates being second and then Aliens, etc......ZR


Aliens ahead of zombies?


----------



## AZHalloweenScare (Aug 25, 2014)

I wish there was larger props available for graveyard scenes at Spirit.


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

not impressed with the store selection. The store closest to my house had no props, only costumes. I asked an employee and he said the space they had last year was larger than the one this year so they had to limit the merchandise. Another store had props but they all seemed smaller and cheaper than past years. I'll stick to making my own props.


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

jdubbya said:


> My 2 cents; Better mask selection that the past few years which is a plus. Nice lighting and special effects offerings. Only a couple new zombie babies rather than 10 new ones a year. Hoping that phase ends soon. I won't buy their animatronics due to the "cheap" factor. They carried some nice looking metal signs of which I bought a couple. The basic prop selection was mediocre. IMO they used to carry a lot of really nice static props for reasonable prices. Now the reasonable stuff is mostly small filler items, of which I have plenty. I made my last trip there yesterday and got a third amber led spotlight. I'm done shopping there now and doubt I'll go back on the 1st for the 50% off sale. I used the coupons for every purchase and saved some money which was a plus. Online stores like Halloween Asylum carry a much better selection for much better prices and I spent the bulk of my Halloween money with them. Guess we'll wait to see what they come up with next year.


I agree with you; the zombie baby phase is weak!!


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Screaming Demons said:


> Aliens ahead of zombies?


OK....maybe not aliens........ZR


----------



## huchon (Oct 15, 2010)

This year spirit did not open a store near my house with props (closest was 45 min away), so I'm just going by online products. Anamatronics, there was only one that sparked my interest, the untimely death statue. However I read quite a few negative reviews on its quality so decided against it.

As for smaller props I did find some decent quality lanterns from spirit http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/se-bronze-lantern/ but no other items jumped out at me.


----------



## creepymagic (Apr 16, 2012)

I would rank Spirit a B- or C+ this year, 

I bought the broken back girl and haunted lamp for our Exorcist room, the hat stand monster for our living room, and the jumping skull with tombstone for our graveyard. However I give it a lower rating because nothing was really fun or exciting, except maybe the broken back girl. The other props I mentioned above were primarily secondary items and that worked for me because I have other props for them to work with. If I was starting out I would be very disappointed (To sum it up I would say,"too many Igors, not enough Dracula's).

CVS I would give an A, lots of great stuff reasonably priced (did anyone get one of those wise cracking "bathroom ghosts?" A must for any Halloween bathroom IMO).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

We saw the bathroom ghosts when last in CVS over the weekend. These BTW are from Hallmark and were over with the cards on an endcap in my store. I saw these same guys i think a few years ago at the Hallmark store. My hubby kept activating it although it's not really his sense of humor.


----------

